# Zwei Betriebssysteme, aber nur eins formatieren



## Angelique (19. Februar 2004)

Einen schönen guten Morgen zusammen  

Ich habe mich durch die Beiträge gelesen, die mit formatieren zu tun haben, und muß sagen, euer Forum ist spitze. Hier kann ich noch eine Menge lernen. Alles super erklärt  

Aber nun zum Problem.
Ich habe zwei Betriebssysteme, Win 98 und Win XP.
Formatieren will ich XP.  

Ich habe das bis jetzt immer machen lassen, und da wurde immer mit der Startdiskette gearbeitet, habe das gestern auch versucht ( ich will das ja auch mal alleine können  ), aber es kommt dann der Punkt, wo ich NTFS in FAT 32 umwandeln muß, also löschen Primärer, erweiterter oder logischer Patition.
Und dann erstellen solcher. 
Und genau da liegt das Problem, ich weiß nicht, was ich wann wie machen muß.
Gesucht hatte ich eigentlich eine genaue Beschreibung dafür, inklusieve der Angaben der jeweiligen Optionsnummern, vielleicht zumn Ausdrucken.

Allerdings habe ich folgenden Beitrag gefunden:


> es geht alles viel einfacher...unter xp benötigt man garkeine disk mehr sondern man nehme die xp cd...dann läuft es wie folgt ab: du hast beim booten die cd im laufwerk drückst F10 dann sollte ein menü kommen wo man diverse optionen auswählen kann.dort nimmst du xp neu installieren dann folgst du den schritten und kommst hinterher zu einem menüpunkt wo du c: bzw. eine partition formatieren kannst...wenn er nun formatiert ist boote einfach wieder mit der cd und xp wird neu installiert.die partitionen kannst du aber auch direkt in xp formatieren dazu gehst du einfach auf den entsprechenden laufwerkbuchstaben: rechte maustaste>formatieren! du darfst natürlich nicht versuchen c: so zu formatieren da xp sich ja nciht selbst killen kann...hm vielleicht ein bisschen unverständlich aber ich hoffe du hast es verstanden...



Geht das wirklich so einfach? Warum wurde das bei mir so kompliziert gemacht?
Und besteht bei der Anwendung mit der CD nicht die Gefahr, das Win 98 auch mit formatiert wird? Obwohl, vom logischen her dürfte es eigentlich nicht passieren.

Ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt nicht zu wirr geschrieben.
Viele Grüße, Angelique


----------



## Tim C. (19. Februar 2004)

Dazu wäre es zunächst wichtig zu wissen, ob dein Windows XP auf einer anderen Partition liegt, als Windows 98 (muss es das nicht sowieso, damit es funktioniert? Bin mir da nicht mehr so sicher).

Gehen wir mal von dem Fall aus, dein Windows XP liegt auf C: und dein Windows 98 auf D: so ist der Fall in der Tat recht einfach.

Du legst deine Windowx XP CD ins Laufwerk und bootest von der CD (evtl. Bootreihenfolge im BIOS umstellen. CD-ROM muss logischerweise vor HDD stehen).

Wenn er ins Setup gebootet hat, wählst du "Windows XP neu installieren". Der Punkt kann auch anders heissen, auf jedenfall mach nichts mit "reparieren" oder "updaten" oder sowas 

Im nächsten Schritt stellt das Setup i.d.R. eine Liste der aktuellen Partitionen dar, in der man auswählen soll in welcher Partition Windows XP installiert werden soll. Jetzt gehe ich immer wie folgt vor, ich lösche (via Druck auf L meine ich, steht aber auch unten drunter erklärt) die Partition des zu formatierenden Betriebssystems und erstelle danach in dem unpartitionierten Bereich eine neue Partition. Diese wähle ich aus, dass darin Windows XP installiert werden soll.

Im nächsten Schritt fragt er, ob er die Platte mit NTFS oder FAT32 formatieren soll. Von dahin nimmt dann alles seinen ganz normalen Setup-Lauf.

Sollten beide Betriebssysteme auf einer Partition liegen ist das ganze ungleich frickeliger. Außerdem muss natürich klar sein, das sämtliche Daten von der Partition verloren gehen, aber das weisst du bestimmt ?


----------



## Angelique (19. Februar 2004)

Hi,

so langsam komme ich der Sache wohl auf die Spur.

Also, Win 98 liegt auf C, Win XP auf F. 


> Du legst deine Windowx XP CD ins Laufwerk und bootest von der CD (evtl. Bootreihenfolge im BIOS umstellen. CD-ROM muss logischerweise vor HDD stehen).



Vor BIOS hab ich immer ein bischen Angst  . Ich kenne nur die Umstellung von IDD-HDD auf Floppy, wenn ich mit einer Diskette hochfahre. Steht da denn auch CD-ROM-HDD?

Klar, Set up krieg ich hin  



> Im nächsten Schritt stellt das Setup i.d.R. eine Liste der aktuellen Partitionen dar, in der man auswählen soll in welcher Partition Windows XP installiert werden soll. Jetzt gehe ich immer wie folgt vor, ich lösche (via Druck auf L meine ich, steht aber auch unten drunter erklärt) die Partition des zu formatierenden Betriebssystems und erstelle danach in dem unpartitionierten Bereich eine neue Partition. Diese wähle ich aus, dass darin Windows XP installiert werden soll.



Also in meinem Fall die Partition auf F. Richtig?  Und wenn ich eine neue Partition erstelle, muß ich dann angeben, ob logisch oder so? Oder brauche ich das nur im Dos?



> Im nächsten Schritt fragt er, ob er die Platte mit NTFS oder FAT32 formatieren soll.



Müßte ja dann NTFS sein, oder? Fat32 ist doch 98, mein ich.  



> Außerdem muss natürich klar sein, das sämtliche Daten von der Partition verloren gehen, aber das weisst du bestimmt ?



Ja   genau das will ich ja, aber 98 muß halt erhalten bleiben 
Und davor hab ich halt Angst, das ich irgendwas falsch mache.

Hier kann man ja besser lernen als in irgendwelchen Büchern.


----------



## Avariel (19. Februar 2004)

> Steht da denn auch CD-ROM-HDD?


Richtig


> Also in meinem Fall die Partition auf F. Richtig? Und wenn ich eine neue Partition erstelle, muß ich dann angeben, ob logisch oder so? Oder brauche ich das nur im Dos?


Erstell einfach ne zweite primäre Partition (C müsste eh schon primär sein) das macht der ziemlich automatisch, wenn du ne neue Partition anlegst.


> Müßte ja dann NTFS sein, oder? Fat32 ist doch 98, mein ich.


Gehen sollte bei XP beides, aber NTFS ist besser.

Viel Glück


----------



## Tim C. (19. Februar 2004)

Wenn du die Partitionen direkt über das Windows XP Setup anlegst (was ratsam ist, da du sie ja auch vorher darin löschst) musst du überhaupt nicht auswählen ob es eine primäre oder eine logische Partition ist.

Besser für Windows XP ist definitiv NTFS, allerdings weiss ich jetzt nicht so genau, ob Windows 98 problemlos auf Daten auf NTFS Platten zugreifen kann (könnte ja evtl. wichtig für dich sein?). Weiss da jemand näheres zu ?


----------



## Erpel (19. Februar 2004)

AFAIK kann Win98 das Überhaupt nicht.
Auf jeden Fall solltest du bevor du etwas tuts bei dem du dir nicht 100%ig sicher bist ein Backup deiner wichtigen Daten machen.
Wenn du 98 behalten willst und die Partition von XP formatieren willst kannst du das auch einfach mit nem Partitionsmanager unter 98 machen.


----------



## Angelique (20. Februar 2004)

Guten Morgen .)

Ich habe meine Daten alle auf ´98 verschoben, darum muß ich die ja behalten  
Ich kann ja von Win XP auf ´98 zugreifen, aber nicht andersrum.

Ich hatte vor Zeiten das mal mit der Startdiskette versucht, hatte dann 4 Partitionen, weil ich halt nicht weiß, was ist primär, was ist logisch, wofür brauch ich was, irgendwas muß ich umwandeln und dann erstellen. Als ich dann fertig war, war alles weg  Und das soll nicht noch mal sein.

Könnte mir denn jemand etwas über die verschiedenen Partitionen erklären? Nur wenn es möglich und nicht zu aufwendig ist. Hat das vielleicht was mit FAT32 und NTFS zu tun?

Auf jeden Fall hört sich sich die Formatierung von der CD am einfachsten an.

Und jetzt möchte ich euch allen mal ein großes Kompliment aussprechen. Dieses Forum ist wirklich klasse, und eure Erklärungen sind sehr einleuchtend. Da bekomme ich direkt wieder Lust, mehr über Computer zu erfahren. Habe schon in sehr vielen Threads gelesen, und sehr interessante Sachen gefunden. Aber kleine Sorge, ich werde euch nicht mit Fragen überschwemmen 

Wieso hab ich das Forum nicht schon früher gefunden?  Hätte mir einiges erspart.


----------



## Avariel (20. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Angelique _
> * Könnte mir denn jemand etwas über die verschiedenen Partitionen erklären? Nur wenn es möglich und nicht zu aufwendig ist. Hat das vielleicht was mit FAT32 und NTFS zu tun?
> *


Hi Angelique,
ich hab mir gedacht das interessiert vielleicht auch noch ein paar mehr Leute, also hab ich ein kleines Tutorial dazu geschrieben 

Link zum Tutorial


----------



## Angelique (20. Februar 2004)

Boah super, Avariel.

Das ist genial geschrieben, das sogar ich es endlich verstanden habe.  Vielen Dank  für die Mühe 

Und dann haben ich noch gefunden:

Partitionieren mit FDISK, ausführlich, sehr passend.

Ich hatte ja nur die Beiträge unter Formatieren gesucht und gelesen. Auf Partitionen bin ich natürlich nicht gekommen, naja, bin halt blond  

Sagt mal, darf ich mir hier einige wichtige Beiträge abspeichern und dann ausdrucken? Denn wenn ich das Set up mache, und unsicher werde, kann ich ja schlecht hier reingucken, und da wäre es sehr hilfreich, was zum Nachlesen ( Tim hat ja alles Schritt für Schritt erklärt) zu haben. Oder eben auch die Beiträge über die Partitionen.


----------



## Radhad (20. Februar 2004)

Natürlich kannst du dir hier Sachen ausdrucken, dafür ist es ja da. Es soll ja als Hilfestellung / Problemlösung dienen, wenn man etwas nicht versteht, kann oder gar kennt.


----------



## Angelique (20. Februar 2004)

Super, vielen Dank. Dann mach ich mich mal an die Arbeit, und werde fleißig lernen


----------

